# Any one on Sirius Leader?



## rharma (Apr 29, 2004)

So do those cars get priority in customs clearing?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

rharma said:


> So do those cars get priority in customs clearing?


Depends on the custom house broker, but in terms of U.S. customs no.

One oddity re european Delivery cars (POV) v. new BMWs is that the european delivery customs paperwork has to be done as real paperwork. The custom house broker has to go to customs and have the papers stamped and everything. New BMWs are cleared electronically.

That having been said, Harms usually clears the POVs 5 days before the cars hit the port. Or at least gets the ball rolling.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

rharma said:


> So do those cars get priority in customs clearing?


No....

currently in the west cost, Dept of Agriculture physically inspect all cars. For whatever the reason, this is causing the delay. :eeps:


----------



## Mini Art (Jan 22, 2005)

Hey guys, I didn't mean to confuse anyone on the BMW delivery process. I just wanted to share my experience with such a beautiful piece of german engineering. 

If you really look at it, my car did go thru a somewhat ED. I preordered the car according to my specs (yes, BMW military sales), waited about 3 months to be built, traveled to Europe and drove around Germany, (and visted Switzerland, Paris, Brussels, to name a few) experienced the autobahn, and shipped it back to the states. (out of pocket). So you see, its very similiar to an ED.

The only slight difference is I get to go to the port and drive her away instead of going to the dealer and waiting longer. And, I hope, I get to keep my Euro plates.  

tschuss


----------



## M3andM3 (Sep 7, 2005)

beewang said:


> No....
> 
> currently in the west cost, Dept of Agriculture physically inspect all cars. .......[Beewang]
> 
> ...


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

M3andM3 said:


> [.....4. Logical conclusion is: my car is on it's way to the dealer or very close to it
> 
> Right?...:


No...

Do not confuse Mini Art car w/ yours.

Mini Art's car is a US Spec car that he is shipping back to US on his own, it does not relate to the BMWNA's Euro Delivery program. His car has nuthing to do w/ BMW of North America and does not get the full maintenance service that you would get thru a purchase of the ED program. In fact, his warranty is covered by BMW AG worldwide warranty and if memory serves me correct, he do not get the full warranty same as the BMWNA's car. Mini art uses a different shipping agent and he is essentially picking up a cargo that he shipped at port. Your car however goes thru the full treatment of VPC, including repair of any shipping damage, if any. Mini Art will have to do that on his own.

Let me put it this way for you w/ regards to the Dept Ag and current backlog at the port. My 550 that arrived on a ship just prior to thanksgiving was still sitting at the port custom quarantine area as of yeasterday.  It is what it is...


----------



## dsr235 (Jul 15, 2005)

For what it's worth I called my CA again today (he still takes my calls!) Last time we spoke he looked up my car and it said scheduled for VPC 12/6, today it said it was at processing as of 12/7. I assume that means my car has cleared customs and is just going though cleanup and inspection by BMW. 

Maybe I had fewer bugs on my car to hold it up in the AG inspection? Or mabe my dealer gets priority because of high volume, number of cars on the boat, CSI or some other metric. They are part of UAG and it certainly wouldn't be the first time that the big guys get special treatment versus a smaller player. Don't go off on me just thinking out load. At any rate my CA expects that I should have my car next week (IF it is actually at the VPC).

Someone asked a few days ago where I dropped my car off, Franfurt 10/28.


----------



## M3andM3 (Sep 7, 2005)

beewang said:


> My 550 that arrived on a ship just prior to thanksgiving was still sitting at the port custom quarantine area as of yeasterday.  It is what it is...


BeeWang,

Thank you for your kind explanation. 
Your 550 is a fast car. It must be almost flying (low) in autobahn. I am afraid that DoA people are investigating for 'avian flu' virus in your flying car. The other hand, my car
is an X3, and it does not look or fly like a bird. Anyway, I believe this is the real reason why your car is still stuck in the quarantine zone. My deepest sympathy. :bawling:


----------



## arnolds (Dec 21, 2001)

M3andM3 said:


> BeeWang,
> 
> Thank you for your kind explanation.
> Your 550 is a fast car. It must be almost flying (low) in autobahn. I am afraid that DoA people are investigating for 'avian flu' virus in your flying car. The other hand, my car
> is an X3, and it does not look or fly like a bird. Anyway, I believe this is the real reason why your car is still stuck in the quarantine zone. My deepest sympathy. :bawling:


Actually, that 550 was on the autobahn for 5 miles. Straight from the Delivery center to Harms.


----------



## M3andM3 (Sep 7, 2005)

arnolds said:


> Actually, that 550 was on the autobahn for 5 miles. Straight from the Delivery center to Harms.


OK. That makes perfect sense! The bird already showed some symthoms and could not fly any further than 5 miles :bawling: :bawling: . Poor thing.


----------



## rharma (Apr 29, 2004)

Or Beewang left some "stuff" in his car..  

Still sounds like things are going pretty fast if cars are already in VPC as of yesterday. My dealer told me this weekend is possible but more likely next week.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

I have been told that my car on Sirius Leader has cleared Port and now in VPC. This weekend is pretty much out of luck, the best I can hope for is next weekend. We can only hope. :eeps:


----------



## KickinA (Oct 4, 2004)

bee, did your dealer give you that info?

thanks


----------



## M3andM3 (Sep 7, 2005)

beewang said:


> I have been told that my car on Sirius Leader has cleared Port and now in VPC. This weekend is pretty much out of luck, the best I can hope for is next weekend. We can only hope. :eeps:


BeeWang,

Now seriously, where is your 550 now?

M3andM3


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

550 just arrived dealer and will be picked-up today  

The 650 (via Sirius Leader) arrived VPC and was released from port yesterday as well :thumbup:


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

KickinA said:


> bee, did your dealer give you that info?
> 
> thanks


Yes!!


----------



## M3andM3 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Cool!*



beewang said:


> 550 just arrived dealer and will be picked-up today
> 
> The 650 (via Sirius Leader) arrived VPC and was released from port yesterday as well :thumbup:


Congratulations!

You mean that 650 is already on its way to your dealer? What's difference between arriving at VPC and releasing from port?

M3andM3
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BMW Sea (Aug 7, 2005)

beewang said:


> 550 just arrived dealer and will be picked-up today


Congratulations, time to put some real mileage on her. :thumbup:


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

M3andM3 said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> You mean that 650 is already on its way to your dealer? What's difference between arriving at VPC and releasing from port?
> 
> ...


Port = When the boat off-load car. Car sits at a special Custom area behind wired-spike fence.

VPC = BMW Prep center, few blocks away from the custom duty area from port.


----------



## rharma (Apr 29, 2004)

I guess the cars may be arriving this week at dealers. What do you guys think about swirls? When I picked it up at the ED center in Munich it already had lots of them. Should I ask the dealer to fix it before taking delivery or find a detail place myself? I keep hearing different things. Any recomendations for the Bay area?


----------



## roots (Sep 27, 2002)

beewang said:


> 550 just arrived dealer and will be picked-up today
> 
> The 650 (via Sirius Leader) arrived VPC and was released from port yesterday as well :thumbup:


 So Bee, are you saying that your 650 came off the boat and went into VPC in just 4 days??? Has customs cleared all of the backlogs already? :dunno:

What's the chance of my car (arrived 12/10 on Grus) arriving at the dealer by next weekend?


----------



## Mini Art (Jan 22, 2005)

Well, I went to PH on Friday and picked up my car. The guy was very helpful and nice about the whole thing since I came in an hour before my appt. Anyways, he talked a lot about how many cars had been unloaded that whole week. We're talking about 1200+ from the Sirus Leader that Sunday, all heading for the dealerships. I saw a whole parking lot of X3s ready to be shipped and that was it. 

My car was outside in a parking lot area on the dock. And it was freakn' dirty.  I think it was left out the whole week. For what I paid for shipping I guess i couldn't complain too much. At least you guys who did the ED will get a very clean car.  

So the drive back to the Bay Area was fun especially on the I5 towards the Grapevine. Let me just say it was very spirited and brought back fond memories when I was on the autobahn. :thumbup: Now if only these damn CA drivers learn some courtesy when a car is fast approaching to move over onto the slow lane. :tsk: I had to rant on that one.

peace


----------



## arnolds (Dec 21, 2001)

Mini Art said:


> At least you guys who did the ED will get a very clean car.


Only if the dealer washes them. The VPC will not wash the ED cars.


----------



## KickinA (Oct 4, 2004)

Finally got word from my dealer, that my car has been released to the carrier and ETA to my dealer is 12/18.


----------



## BMW Sea (Aug 7, 2005)

KickinA said:


> Finally got word from my dealer, that my car has been released to the carrier and ETA to my dealer is 12/18.


Nice, congratulations! :thumbup:

I'm so jealous but hopefully just a week or two behind you. I assume I should expect the same 5 days from release to delivery so I just might see her the week after Christmas!


----------



## dsr235 (Jul 15, 2005)

> Finally got word from my dealer, that my car has been released to the carrier and ETA to my dealer is 12/18.


If I'm not mistaken my calander says the 18th is a Sunday. My dealer is open on Sunday but I wouldn't think any trucks would be showing up. Hope your right, but I too, am jealous. My car is still at the VPC. Bright side is that my CA says that once it's released it should only be a one day trip.


----------



## arnolds (Dec 21, 2001)

KickinA said:


> Finally got word from my dealer, that my car has been released to the carrier and ETA to my dealer is 12/18.


Hopefully, we pick up our 330 this weekend from Santa Barbara BMW. :thumbup:


----------



## arnolds (Dec 21, 2001)

Well, according to my "sources", the car was dropped off at Santa Barbara BMW last night at 7:30 pm. And Keith just called me confirming that the car is there! :thumbup:


----------



## rharma (Apr 29, 2004)

I just picked up my car! Car came in this afternoon. Unfortunatly there were a few scratches on the front so we'll have to get into the insurance paperwork but its still great to get the car back... The timing was perfect as we just sold our other car today


----------



## M3andM3 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Congratulations!*



rharma said:


> I just picked up my car! Car came in this afternoon. Unfortunatly there were a few scratches on the front so we'll have to get into the insurance paperwork but its still great to get the car back... The timing was perfect as we just sold our other car today


It's time to put some miles on the car! How about Point Reyes? Napa? Highway 49?

Which dealer did you buy from?


----------



## rharma (Apr 29, 2004)

I know... I am leaving on Friday for a 2 week trip so not too much driving before that. But at least I feel better when I come back since even though my vacation will then be over, I have the new car waiting. 

I did put 2635km on it during ED so its thoroughly breaked in. Man, was it nice to drive it on the way home. Felt even better then on ED. Much less tramlining, I guess during ED my tires were too hard

Got it from BMW Concord. Great experience.


----------



## ploutos (Jun 23, 2005)

rharma said:


> I just picked up my car! Car came in this afternoon. Unfortunatly there were a few scratches on the front so we'll have to get into the insurance paperwork but its still great to get the car back... The timing was perfect as we just sold our other car today


Could you post if dealer is handling the scratch and paperwork for you? Or you are finding your own bodyshop. Which insurance is covering this, gerling? or dealer's.

Increasingly I am finding too many ED cars delivered in bad shape.


----------



## dsr235 (Jul 15, 2005)

Has anyone else received their car off of the Leader yet? My car is at the PVC in the Work Order stage (whatever that is) Next step is work order completed (hopefully today) follow by released to carrier and finally delivered from VPC. I am a little jealous that my car seems to be sitting at the VPC, but with a little luck I could see it on Saturday or early next week on the outside.


----------



## arnolds (Dec 21, 2001)

dsr235 said:


> Has anyone else received their car off of the Leader yet? My car is at the PVC in the Work Order stage (whatever that is) Next step is work order completed (hopefully today) follow by released to carrier and finally delivered from VPC. I am a little jealous that my car seems to be sitting at the VPC, but with a little luck I could see it on Saturday or early next week on the outside.


Work order? Sounds like you got some damage that's being fixed at the VPC? My car is at the dealer and I will pick it up on Saturday.

Your car might be waiting for the next truck to Chicago though.


----------



## stevodevo (Nov 6, 2005)

M3andM3 said:


> It's time to put some miles on the car! How about Point Reyes? Napa? Highway 49?


Hmmm. My dealer is in San Rafael so if other people in the Bay Area are picking up their cars now, shouldn't mine be ready? I was told that it might come in on Saturday. Maybe I'll get a call tomorrow. A ride? Hmmm...


----------



## M3andM3 (Sep 7, 2005)

*My car is finally here!*



stevodevo said:


> Hmmm. My dealer is in San Rafael so if other people in the Bay Area are picking up their cars now, shouldn't mine be ready? I was told that it might come in on Saturday. Maybe I'll get a call tomorrow. A ride? Hmmm...


My CA, Mr Archibald, at Sonnen called me an hour ago, to inform that my car has showed up today. It took 48 days, since I left it in Harms/Munich. Not bad, uh? I am picking it up tomorrow afternoon. I am told your car(Mr Cheoung?) also arrived at the same time. :thumbup:


----------



## dsr235 (Jul 15, 2005)

> Work order? Sounds like you got some damage that's being fixed at the VPC? My car is at the dealer and I will pick it up on Saturday.
> 
> Your car might be waiting for the next truck to Chicago though.


I asked my CA about that and he said no damage. Anyway, I am sure they would need to disclose that. ( I remember hearing about a guy that won $5M when his BMW was repainted without disclosure.) My CA actualy sends me the print screens and the work order thing is part of the process. If you think about it any manufacturing organization issues a work order as part of a paper trail so they know what to do and that it has been done. For instance updating software, quality control (maybe not didn't someone claim a week or two ago that his car showed up at the dealer junker tires and rims) , checking for damage, recalls, etc.

Winters in Chicago . The car will be going to AZ and that's just a 6 hour drive from the port.


----------



## stevodevo (Nov 6, 2005)

M3andM3 said:


> My CA, Mr Archibald, at Sonnen called me an hour ago, to inform that my car has showed up today. It took 48 days, since I left it in Harms/Munich. Not bad, uh? I am picking it up tomorrow afternoon. I am told your car(Mr Cheoung?) also arrived at the same time. :thumbup:


Man, I hope so! However, he didn't call me this evening. Maybe tomorrow. I'll give him a call in the morning to check. My heart is racing as I write this. You must have dropped yours off on the same day I did - Oct. 28th? at Harms/Munich? Thanks for the news


----------



## M3andM3 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Stevodevo*



stevodevo said:


> Man, I hope so! However, he didn't call me this evening. Maybe tomorrow. I'll give him a call in the morning to check. My heart is racing as I write this. You must have dropped yours off on the same day I did - Oct. 28th? at Harms/Munich? Thanks for the news


Yes. I dropped off the car on the 28th of October. Have you checked your answering machine or voice message in your cellphone? Actually I asked him about your car, and Jim said they got it.


----------



## dsr235 (Jul 15, 2005)

Just got word that my car was released to carrier yesterday! And is on its way. Might need to bring a flash light to check things out tomorrow night, but looks like I will get my new car this weekend after all


----------

